

Ask HN: Best programming font? - lacker

Every once in a while I tune the little details of my programming setup. Today I am wondering if there is a font I would prefer to the default Ubuntu emacs font. What is your preferred programming font?
======
hasenj
I like the 'monospace' font that comes with ubuntu by default. Not sure what's
the actual font name there.

I tried many fonts on Windows and on Linux, but at the end none of them really
satisfied me.

Then I realized the default Ubuntu monospace font really looks good. I don't
have any complaint about it.

------
DanielStraight
Best place to look for this is StackOverflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4689/recommended-fonts-
fo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4689/recommended-fonts-for-
programming)

Every reasonable choice is listed there. Try them. Pick the one you like.

~~~
lacker
I saw that, but it's a couple years old. If someone does want to use that link
be sure to sort by votes, the default order has several zero-voted options in
the top few. A link to sort-by-vote:

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4689?tab=votes#tab-top>

------
Scott_MacGregor
I like Consolas. It's monospaced and designed for programming.

~~~
srgseg
Consolas is optimized for ClearType, which makes fonts clearer by not only
using subpixel antialiasing but by also fitting them to the pixel grid.

If only I had ClearType on OSX, I wouldn't have to look at fuzzy text all day
( see this screenshot [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/06/font-
rendering-resp...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/06/font-rendering-
respecting-the-pixel-grid.html) )

~~~
wwortiz
Both Inconsolata and Consolas seem to look nice on Ubuntus default rendering
(though Consolas only seems to look okay on a dark background).

I personally use Inconsolata.

------
gus_massa
I am using Proggy Clean Slashed Zero (small size, monospaced, support for
international characters, centered *):
<http://www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download>

------
modality
I use Anonymous Pro, which is available here:

<http://www.ms-studio.com/FontSales/anonymouspro.html>

------
iopuy
Yes there is.... Liberation Mono is the best font for working at a shell.

xterm -fa 'Liberation Mono'

To try it out young grasshopper.

------
gasull
Inconsolata.

sudo apt-get install ttf-inconsolata

------
handrake
I've been using Terminus on emacs for awhile. Fantastic for programming.

------
proexploit
I'm a huge fan of "Dina". Switched from Proggy.

------
kingsidharth
Consola (vim)

